# Ok guys, opinions needed-mean dentist!!!



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, sorry, but this may get kinda long, I'll do my best!

I was in pain and needed to get into someone! The dentist Iused to go to, I still owe money to, so I couldn't go there, so thislady I work w/ got me into hers, here's how it all went.

Went for routine exam and was referred to oral surgeon forextraction. So, at this firstappt. after exam hehad me crying, he was telling me that if I don't get serious and startan uphill battle that I will lose all my teeth and that they will bestaring back at me while sitting on the night stand. That madme cry. I have had tons of work done over theyears. I have 5 root canals. For awhileIdidn't have insurance so I have 2 that I never got finished and nowthey will need pulled. No biggie really, they're in theback. Recently, I hadthe wisdom tooth pulled, wentgreat-well as good as it could go . 

So, today I had another appt cuz I have a "defective facial" and thefilling is actually not attached and I wanted to get in before I loseit, it's in the front. So when making the appt they say thatsince I'm new have to have x-rays first so they won't do anything thatday(which was today). Well, of course he had to do *ANOTHER*exam. I *HATE* getting those, that *dang hookthing-I can't stand it*. So he's getting there, but at onepoint I flich and he says I have to sit still. :whateverThen,I move again because he's scratching and poking w/ that dang hookagain. Tells me that I need to sit still. Finally,he's on the bottom and almost done, one more side to go.Flinching, he stops scoots back and asks me if I'm gonna let him do hisjob, if I'm not gonna let him do his job blah blah. Ok, I'mupset now. He repeats "Are you going to let me do my job?!":cry2onder:I couldn't speak, I was gonna cry. I'msorry, but is that mean or what??? So, 5 seconds later, Ididn't answer so he says, "I think we need to part ways."Says to let them know where I end up going to so they can send thexrays. :growl:I could not believe it at all. I havenever been talked to that way by any professional doctor, dentist,nothing-ever. Sorry dude, but you have no patience(haha-sorry that's funny-patients?-surprised he has any the way hetreats people!). There's no way I could ever even get afilling by that guy if that's the way he acts. I need like 5shots for 1 filling.:shock:I don't care-don't wannafeel it, and the second I do, another shot please! I'm payingmy bill and going back to my other guy, he's so nice and he has tons ofpatience, he knows I hate that hook, so hebarely touches thetooth or something, he's real good! What do you guys think ofthis guy? I just had to get that out! Thanks forreading! I hope that all made sense. 

Warning-female topic below!!



By the way, I also must tell you that I was just diagnosed as goinginto perimenepause (I will be 35 this month, early, huh?) so maybethat's part of me getting upset and crying after this?


----------



## binkies (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That is just horrible! Can't he be reported for unprofessional behaviour?

I'm sorry you had to go through that. Going to the dentist ishard for a lot of people and having to deal with that doesn't make itmuch better.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2007)

:shock:OMG, can you report him?!? Ifit were me I'd definitely report him, he cannot be allowed to get awaywith this, if he's treating you like this then he's probably beentreating others badly too, and if everyone reports him he'll lose hisjob, which he definitely deserves!:X

My cousin had braces fitted a few years back, and she missed one of hertightening appts, and couldn't get another for a few months, they gotreally sore, so they did something to them, with pliers I think(ouch!), anyway, when she finally got back to him, he took a look ather teeth and went crazy! He ripped them all out (the braces-not theteeth) and told her never to come back!!!:shock::shock:
So my aunt reported him, they said there had beena lot of complaints about him and he was punished for it (notsure if he lost his job though) 

So I think you should tell someone


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank goodness, it's not just me! :kiss:What arelief! And now, I still have to get in so I can get thisfilling fixed. At least I know now that he would never haveworked out, can you imagine how that would go? He'd be upsetw/ me in the first 5 minutes for sure. Thank you for youropinion Binkies!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2007)

And by they way, my mum is just like you when she goes to the dentist, she cries everytime!

Not going to like me when I'm older then....:whistling


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely something to consider.Thanks Michaela. The lady I work w/ that goes to him told methat she never used to get novacaine when she got fillings :shock:!


----------



## Greta (Jan 8, 2007)

My goodness! That kind of behaviour iscompletely uncalled for and very unprofessional. If I were you, I wouldfile a complaint with the Chamber of Commerce, tell your friends andfamily about your experience with that dentist, and, of course, not goback. I honestly don't know how these kinds of people manage to keepany patients whatsoever. Good luck, and I hope you are able to find agood, professional, respectful dentist that won't leave you with a badtaste in your mouth.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Greta. Actually, I just got offthe phone w/ the Dental Society here and the lady told me how to printthe form out for the complaint. She asked what dr it was, Itold her and she said she couldn't believe it because he's so"ethical". Well today he certainly wasn't. So, Ihave to mail the form to Springfield,IL and it comes back here then I'mnot sure what happens. I'll call them back if I don't hearanything. 

Thanks againguys for the suggestion to file a complaint , it may not have been done otherwise! :hug:


Edit to add: Michaela, normally I never cry when I go, but he was justmean. I've had it all done, tons of fillings, root canalsblah blah, I'm a baby to an extent, after I don't feel it, I'm prettymuch fine, I just have apprehension when they get that hook out andpoke, dig and scratch-I'm just waiting for it to hurt. :cry2


----------



## SugarGlider (Jan 9, 2007)

I imagine he could have had a bad day.I think it's good he asked you to leave rather than continue to work onyou if he was not comfortable with it... it would have been unethical,IMO to have taken things further.

I'm sorry you were upset by the experience, though and you shouldn'tfeel you *caused* his bad behaviour... and it was bad... but I do thinkhe stopped it from maybe being much worse, which was good.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 9, 2007)

While it is possible that the dentist inquestion was having a bad day (sometimes things happen that affectsomeone's mood immensely, such as death of a friend or family member,serious illness, etc.), it sounds like his actions were pretty drastic.Unfortunately you may never know whether he was acting out of characteror not, but at least he did stop the exam - even if it was in a rudemanner - and you will know not to go back to him. Sometimes it issimply a casetoo, of some professionals not knowing how - orsimply not caring - to be professionals. If this is the case, then wordof mouth (pun intended ) and enough complaints will eventually affecthis business, and hopefully rethink his ways with patients.

When I was growing up, our family dentist had to be around 125 yearsold (at least to me, being a kid) and no chairside manners. He hadarthritis in his hands and had a great deal of difficulty using theinstruments - which didn't help with any patients who were terrified ofhaving dental work done. I used to be so afraid of going to the dentistthat I wouldbreak out into an enormous sweat, my heart wouldpound wildly and I'd have a panic attack. Of course, 'back in thosedays', at least where I grew up, there wasn't nearly asmuchempathy towards a nervous patient (child or adult). I wasalso only taken to the dentist if I was in pain...and I learned toassociate tooth pain with the dentist. He would sit me down in hischair - toss me would be a better description - and then proceed to layout all of his instruments of torture - needle included -on atray right under my nose. I recall one visit when I was around 10 or 11years old; my dad had taken me in for a filling because I had atoothache. I was so terrified by the time I got into the exam room thatI refused to open my mouth. The dentist was at first mildly upset withme, but the more he tried to get me to open my mouth the more I clampeddown. He then tried to pry my mouth open, and I swear, had he beensuccessful enough to get a finger in there, he would have lost it.Needless to say my dad was extremely upset, as we wound up going homewithout my tooth being fixed, and with my dad having to pay for theappointment.

Same dentist, a few years later...I went to him when I was around 19 or20, as I had a filling that needed to be repaired. It was a Fridayafternoon and I suspect he was anxious to go home for the weekend, ashe had two patients going at once. He called me in to one of the examrooms, told me to sit, looked at the chart and then pulled out a needleto freeze the area. Then he walked out of the room, went to the patientnext door, and came back not 30 seconds later and began working on me.Problem was, he had neglected to give me enough freezing, and he hadn'twaited long enough for what he had given to take effect. So he begandrilling on my tooth in effect without any freezing...I just about hitthe roof. When I struggled and tried to tell him it was hurting, hetold me not to move, as I was making his job hard. When I continued hegot upset with me and began to raise his voice. When that didn't workhe called his assistant over and had her pin my head down, and then hecontinued on. That had to be one of the most painful and terrifyingtrips to the dentist I'd ever had. Thankfully he retired not long afterthat.

No dentist should ever be rude or forceful with a patient. I wasfortunate when I moved to Ottawa to stumble onto a dentist who managedto alleviate almost all of my fears. The day I walked into her office Itold her that I was terrified of having any dental work done, and wasalso worried that I was going to lose one of my teeth that had beenbothering me for a very long time. She reassured me that she took hertime with all patients, made sure they weren't feeling any pain beforedoing any work on them, and she said that whenever possible, she wouldsave the patient from losing teeth...and she assured me that in mostcases it was possible. I've been going to her now for almost 20 years,and can say that when I walk into her office the most I feel is verymild anxiety, but only if I know that I need to have some work done.(LOL...as I type this I'm thinking ahead to tomorrow and Thursday...Ihave two dental appts to have my teeth cleaned. I have to have my mouthfrozen for this now, as radiation treatments a few years ago playedhavoc with my salivary glands, which in turn affected my teeth...theyare now extremely sensitive and cannot be cleaned without freezing.)

Snuffles, I hope you do manage to find a dentist who is able to helpyou with your anxieties, as they are worth their weight in gold. Theexperience that you had with this other dentist was most certainly anunfortunate one, and it shouldn't have happened. May your dentalconcerns be handled ina gentle, caring manner by someone whowill put your mind at rest...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 9, 2007)

I've noticed that some dental professionals arerather arrogant. Find someone else - there are some good onesout there and also those that will accept payment plans.

Pam


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding a good dentist myself. 

I had one I absolutely LOVED a few years ago. He was great,but he had to go to jail for over-prescribing narcotics!:shock:

I was so shocked and upset when I heard about it. 

Then I had one that threw a hissy fit behind the counter, complete withvery loud cursingwhile the waiting room was full. Iwalked out of there and never went back.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

I knew YOU guys would understand.

:tantrum::rant:Thanks everyone! Sorry, but I have a bit more to add.

The people I work w/ are not very sympathetic. They say Ijust need to do it and not be nervous. Whatever, easy forthem to say. I haven't had my teeth cleaned in a very longtime because I am so scared, but I know I have to do it.Hopefully I can find someone who will numb when I get itdone. I was traumatized as a kid and therefore, am veryapprehensive, they just don't understand! The one who got mein to the jerk yesterday said that nobody has ever said what I havesaid about him, well, I'm not making it up! Oh and, thatdentist wasn't having a bad day, because when he came in, he asked howI was and then I asked him the same and he said it had been a greatmorning so far. :dunno


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you tolerate nitrous oxide (laughing gas)? 

When I'm nervous, I ask for it and they usually will give it to me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I've had it many times. WhenI was little especially. I just had it when I had theextraction too. Thanks for the suggestion, though!

I just made an appt w/ the dentist my brother has gone to for years andcalls him the "Michael Angelo of Denistry" , they can't get me inuntil March, but I'm on the cancellation list too. 

I was just reading up on the guy I used to go to, he now does IVSedation, so that's another option, but I wouldn't really want to dothat unless I absolutely had to. Once I'm numb, I'm ususallygood, I just don't think I can do a cleaning w/out something since it'sbeen so long, and actually, my dentist told me a few years ago that Ineed the deep cleaning and they do numb for that, so maybe that's whatI'll do, I don't want to lose my teeth after all the work I've hadthroughout the years. 

I am going to make a committment to this and that's all there is to it, I have asked God for strength, I need it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 9, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I had one I absolutely LOVED a few years ago.



If you can find one,hang on to him.I've been going to the same onefor about twentyyears. He does a verygood job and becauseI'm a regular client,he takes me in rightaway.I think Iimpressed him onetime, when I hadfour wisdom teethpulled in onesitting, using verylittle freezing. 

I spent a fortune onhim, buthe gives me a discountbecause I don't have adental plan.

Rainbows!


----------



## Starina (Jan 17, 2007)

I had a bad experience with a dentist when I wasabout 4 years old, he choked me with a toothbrush. I don't know if hement to, but when I told my mom, she went back into his office and torehim a new one. :tantrum:

You might try calling 1800dentist, they have special dentist who deal with fearful patients, and what not. 

A good dentist is hard to find, and the bad ones are pretty arrogant. Good luck.



~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Starina!I'll keep that numberin mind if this guy doesn't work out, but if he doesn't, I will have topay my other bill and go back to this guy I used to go to, talk aboutpatient-amazing and laughs through it too!

Well, the guy I'm gonna go to, my brother has gone to foryears. He used to be a baby like me, he praises this guy so...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I got bumped on the cancellation list for tomorrow for a cleaning! I told them I&#39;m a baby. It&#39;s not gonna see the same Dr. my brother sees, but this one is also very good, and of course, he doesn&#39;t do the cleaning. My brother (who also called the Hygenist a "Natzi") said to warn them that I am apprehensive, and you know I will. One time if I almost jump out the chair, uuuhhgg, careful, or I&#39;m done. 

I will also be thinking of an associate of mine who has been through 3 surgeries for cancer and has had her stomach stapled each time. Maybe me thinking it could be much worse will help. Also, I need to have some willpowerof my own, and maybe, just maybe, it won&#39;t be as bad as I&#39;m anticipating. I have to do this for myself. I don&#39;t want to lose my teeth. We shall see. They said on the phone "We&#39;ll take care of you" and that&#39;s a bit reasurring. My brother wouldn&#39;t go anywhere where they have no patience, he was where I am a few years back. Genetics :disgust:.

Wish me luck, to be tough. I can do it, right?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I went and it wasn&#39;t bad at all. I&#39;m so glad that&#39;s over. What I thought was really good was that the hygenist looked at my xrays while she did the cleaning, to watch for possible sensitive spots. That made me relax. She wasn&#39;t rough at all and the only time anything hurt was after the actual cleaning when she started the polishing on one side for some reason. They look great and no pain at all. They also gave me 2 perscriptions, one a colgate toothpaste w/ tons of flouride and an oral rinse to hopefully change the climate in my mouth to get less cavities! How awesome is that? 

Both of these products are new so if you have issues like me, ask for them!

The toothpaste is Colgate Prevident 5000 Booster-$7.00 (US).

The oral rinse is called Preidex-$4.00 (US).:sunshine:


----------



## Savannah1687 (Feb 4, 2007)

That is so strange that that happened to youbecause I had pretty much the same thing happen to me! My dentistcompletely humiliated me because I'm terrified of the hook thing andbegged her to PLEASE be careful not to hurt me. She looked and me withthis awful look (like I was dirt beneath her feet) and said "Are youkidding me?!? How old are you?!!?" GRRR!!! I swore then and there thatI would never go back to her. I have an appointment for the end of themonth to get a cavity filled and I want to call and cancel it but itssooo much trouble to find a new dentist and have to get new x-rays andwhatnot. But gosh, it makes me feel better (in a way) that mine isn'tthe only rude (among other things) dentist out there.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Savannah!

I'm sorry this happened to you too! If I were you, I'd reallytry to find someone else OR is there another dentist in the sameclinic? You really shouldn't have to deal w/ that, theyshould deal w/ your anxiety...period. The new one I'm goingto said they can give either a) a tranq or b) nitris. I'vehad nitris. They charge about $50 per half hour for it, Ionly get it for extractions, but, if it's worth it for you for thecharge, it would work, just tell them to turn it up if your stillnervous and then you will go limp and they can go anything and youwon't care. That is the best advice I can give cuz I've beenthere so many times. I hope this helps. Do whatfeels best for you AND do not go there at all if they make you feeluncomfortable-that is not right.  :kiss1:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2007)

Naw, your dentist just sucks. 

I hate my uterus. You can have it if you want. It works alright. good condition, never used. Like New. Free to good home.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

Oh boy, just dug this up to post. SawJesse's post to this, she is a friggingag! Whereare you!!!!??????

Ok, so, I went back to the place I was originally at. 

I tried a place that my brother loves, my aunt worked there, she passedaway in November last year. The person handling her job nowis an idiot, she didn't even send the claim to the rightplace:banghead. I mean, come on, I even gave her a number totalk to a person, that's what she said she needed, for my futurecare-not needed at this time anyway. She sent the first claimto the wrong address:huh. She finally faxed it to them viathe ins company who called the minute my husband walked in to talk tothem about it. Hhmm ironic? I think not.It just shows that she didn't do her job for 2.5 months. They were putin their place after going round and round for 2.5 months of hertelling me my insurance isn't right. Awful funny, I go backto my other place-no problem!

So, I had 3 fillings last Tuesday, 2 of which were redoes and big anddeep. Urg. Well, the dentist is new to me, I likehim alot. He's foreign and funny-my favorite! Hetold me last week that he gave me enoughnovocaine for a rootcanal:shock:.(Well, actually, they use something that startsw/ M on me.) 

Today, I got 2 more one big redo (loose filling) and a smallerone. Boy, he shot me up right the first time, no stoppingneeded. What he does though, is drill, fill. Thenif there is another, drill, fill that one. It takes a bitlonger, but I asked his nurse and there is a reason for that that theyget a better connection with the tooth, dunno. I also havepulp caps in two of the big fillings to hopefully prevent further rootcanals. But, boy, I walked out of there at 12:20 and wasstill numb at 5:30:shock::shock:. Gave me enough for an army,but, that's what I want. I don't want to feel anything, I amso sensitive. That other guy that I couldn't even get throughan exam with would have NEVER done.:disgust:

So, I am happy to report, that I have had 5 fillings in the last week. Doing well, just a tad sore at the moment.

Oh, and as far as the jokes. I hate that thing that vibratesa ton after the normal drill. He calls it "GoodVibrations" then today when he started up the "normal" drillhe said that was "his music". How funny is that? Mybrother has been through as much as me and calls the big one a "jackhammer" and the small one a "sewing machine". I don't haveto go back for awhile now, just for a post and core and crown on a rootcanal. Yay. I am so proud of my adult self.:bunny17:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 2, 2007)

I was very sick years ago with chronic fatiguesyndrome and fibromyalgia. This was why my career as a psychiatricnurse ended. I was actually bedridden for several years and if I had togo through the pain and suffering from that ordeal again Iprobably would rather be dead.

These illnesses left me with extreme sensitivity to pain and touchwhich is almost the opposite from the way I had been before myillnesses.
because of this I became terrified of dentists and actually refused to go for years.

Finally I develloped problems so severe I had to find a dentist so whatI did was look at the ads for dentists advertised especially either forchildren or ones that dealt with people with extreme fear of dentalwork.
I found one that dealt with children and because of that felt that Icould explain my situation . He was very very understandingand patient and actually would tell me that if anything bothered me forme to tell him to stop what he was doing.
because of his patience I did get my dental work done because he sort of gave me the control 
I thinkyour dentisit SHOULD have been reported because it isnot uncommon for people to develop fear of dentists after 1 badexperience....

and it is abusive to be so mean that you would cry


----------



## bat42072 (May 2, 2007)

he was a jerk... i would report him... their wasno need to for him to act like that.... my family used adentist that turned out to be a jerk and i went and found anotherone... he wouldn't treat my daughter because he said she had a strongtongue and sent her 2 hours away to antother dentist who had noproblems with her and stated he didn't know what the first dentist wassaying... several people i know quit using him for different reasons...

---becky


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 2, 2007)

I know he should and I need to follow up onit. They actually sent me the bill too, even though it'sminimal. The lady that I work with that goes to him has hadpast abuse in her life, maybe that's why she doesn't think he's ajerk:shock:.

Angieluv-The guy I am going to now does tell me that anytime I need orwant him to stop to put my left hand up. He's really nice andpatient.


----------

